# Carolina Panthers are 17-2



## OneFineAcre (Dec 6, 2015)

Just saying 
As the Nature Boy says
Wooooooo
If your team isn't 12-0 too bad for you


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah they are 12-0 and people are still putting them down. Geesh

We have so many different football fans here (Giants, Saints, Colts)  but we have *ONE DIE HARD PANTHERS FAN! 
*
Always fun around here. LOL
Did you see the Tarheels get robbed last night?


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 6, 2015)

This was a very close game. I watch college football mainly so not much of an NFL buff but it was really intense in the 4th!


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 6, 2015)

HomesteaderWife said:


> This was a very close game. I watch college football mainly so not much of an NFL buff but it was really intense in the 4th!


Yeah me too. It was a pretty close game! Do you have any preferred team?


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 6, 2015)

LukeMeister said:


> Yeah me too. It was a pretty close game! Do you have any preferred team?



Well Panthers because some of my family really likes them..and Ravens because they are the first team I ever watched play. Some silly reasons I know


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 6, 2015)

HomesteaderWife said:


> Well Panthers because some of my family really likes them..and Ravens because they are the first team I ever watched play. Some silly reasons I know


Ah, or because the panthers are winning? XD jk. I never really liked the ravens, I don't dislike them, I just don't like them. XD I like silly reasons XD.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 7, 2015)

My team was 10/1 & is now 10/2  after losing to (of all the lousy teams) the sky chickens (eagles) .  I was hoping to see them play your Panthers in SB 50 as the first time 2 undefeated teams played each other in a super bowl... It could still happen of course (them squaring off), but it's not getting any easier for my team . Panthers have a real good shot at doing what the Pats did in 2007 and going to the super bowl as an 18/0 team. They're good!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a big connection to the early Broncos history, we lost two games because if it Quarterback but aim at those 2 games being the only games we loose


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 21, 2015)

Thought I should update this thread
Now 14-0
Wooooo
What can you say ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, when my Great Grandpa started to Broncos he probably hoped they would be better then they are now.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2015)

only the 4th team in NFL history to start 14/0. They continue to impress. Cam's almost a lock for MVP.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

They were lucky. The Broncos are having a bad season


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2015)

ummmm hate to say it, but there's more to them than luck. They are dominant on both sides of the ball.

Broncos aren't really having a "bad" season... they are still 10/4 and #1 in the AFC West division. They hold the 3rd seed and if everything went their way, they could become the #1 seed once more. I don't see that happening, but they will (almost assuredly) be in the playoffs, even if they start out as a wild card. Of course, if they pull Brock and put Peyton back in, there's an even chance they'll miss the playoffs altogether... Peyton just isn't what he once was.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

Good point. I don't really watch them too much despite my close family ties


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh well
It was a great streak going back to last season
Better to take the L now than in the playoffs
Hard to believe they have to win next week to have home field all the way through the playoffs
Next week is a big game


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 27, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> only the 4th team in NFL history to start 14/0. They continue to impress. Cam's almost a lock for MVP.


If Cam Newton isn't a great kid he has to be the best actor there has ever been I mean Oscar candidate
From everything I've seen its genuine
I don't know if it was "national" news or not but he finished his degree this past spring
I'm impressed by a super rich athlete who takes classes to finish his degree because he promised his mama he would


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2016)

Grats to the Panthers on locking up home field throughout the playoffs and going 15/1 for the first time ever. Grats to Cam also as I see him as the logical choice for league MVP.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 3, 2016)

Good job. It might be worth having a football playoff discussion thread.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 4, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Good job. It might be worth having a football playoff discussion thread.



Looks like we got one.
Broncos are number one seed in AFC.  And you said they were having a "bad" season.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 4, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Looks like we got one.
> Broncos are number one seed in AFC.  And you said they were having a "bad" season.


NOTE: I am more of a baseball fan. I check to see how the broncos did, and said they were having a bad season comparing it to the recent seasons. I really don't have time in the Winter because of skiing, school, and chickens. The only reason I have time in the summer is because baseball is mainly at night.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2016)

So if you've been watching wild card weekend, first Houston embarrassed themselves (I didn't expect them to win, but dang!). Then Cincy self destructed with under 2 minutes to go and went out of their way to lose the game (I had picked Cincy to win - go figure). Then the vikings missed a winning field goal attempt (a chip shot!) with seconds to go (I'd picked the hawks to win, but this would have been huge). I'm waiting to see what happens in the final minutes of the game between the redskins and green bay... Can something go wrong here as well?


----------



## greybeard (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 20, 2016)

Over the weekend my cousin had commented on how he thought the Panthers would go in defeated and his friend told him that they would lose to Atlanta, sure enough his friend was right and he got a reminder text.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 20, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Over the weekend my cousin had commented on how he thought the Panthers would go in defeated and his friend told him that they would lose to Atlanta, sure enough his friend was right and he got a reminder text.



I hope they can win 2 more games


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 20, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I hope they can win 2 more games


Hate to say it but I hope they only win one more game and the Broncos manage to beat them


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 20, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hate to say it but I hope they only win one more game and the Broncos manage to beat them



I hope the Broncos beat the Pats in AFC because the Pat fans are obnoxious on FB


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 20, 2016)

I believe that every team has at least a few obnoxious fans...  I believe (& hope) the Pats will beat the Broncos. Either way it goes, it should be a very tight game. Both QBs are first ballot hall of fame QBs. It doesn't really matter to me which NFC team wins, but I believe that Arizona will win. I would like to see a Panthers/Patriots rematch in SB50.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 20, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I hope the Broncos beat the Pats in AFC because the Pat fans are obnoxious on FB


Thanks. Over the weekend my cousin had a Patriots fan friend up skiing. Although he would brag about their odd things we used the deflatriots fact and had a little fun.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2016)

Well, the Broncos were the better team, played better, and got the win. Last I checked the Panthers were on top early. I don't know that the Broncos can beat either NFC team, but they'll have the chance to try.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2016)

Note to Cardinals
You can't go on the road against the number 1 seed in the NFC Championship game and turn the ball over 7 times.
Well you can but you will lose badly


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 25, 2016)

Stop it Tom


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll watch that later.
Like Latestarter has said the Broncos don't have too much of a chance. That was said around school and it is true.
I can say that it will be interesting with the confidence level that both teams have.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2016)

I saw some comments on forums about how arrogant Cam Newton is but I have to imagine they were all from people that know nothing about him other than his clowning around after a play.  We got to watch the Panthers at training camp and it was a treat watching him interact with the kids.  We saw him spend quite a bit of time playing catch with a young girl that had a toy football they sell at the vending stands.  The girl had snow cone flavoring all over her face and they spent several minutes fake arguing about the best snow cone flavor.  I don't think I ever say him without a smile and we were there for a couple of hours.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2016)

It's funny really... I see him as boisterous. So he's an extrovert. He's playing a game, and having fun doing so. When I think football and arrogant, I think Terrel Owens. He was all about himself. Cam is all about others. What other star player gives away every football after a touchdown to kids in the stands? I think he's an awesome individual. Every sport could use more like him!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 6, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'll watch that later.
> Like Latestarter has said the Broncos don't have too much of a chance. That was said around school and it is true.
> I can say that it will be interesting with the confidence level that both teams have.


Did you ever watch the video ?
Tom crying like a little girl?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 6, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Did you ever watch the video ?
> Tom crying like a little girl?


No. I forgot and my Kindle doesn't work with YouTube.
The battle is on. Not quite even sure what I'm doing for the big game tomorrow. My brother has a ski comp that could finish any time.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 6, 2016)

So whose going to win tomorrow?
I really like Peyton Manning too
I think he's a good guy
As much as I'd like to see him end his career with a super bowl win can't see it happening


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2016)

Panthers all the way here! 

So what about the food?
Got up at 4:30am to start this.... (for my son of course )



 
from here- http://www.momontimeout.com/2015/10/pepperoni-pizza-football-cheese-ball-recipe/


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 7, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Panthers all the way here!
> 
> So what about the food?
> Got up at 4:30am to start this.... (for my son of course )
> ...



Wow
That's a lot of pepperoni


----------



## Maggiesdad (Feb 7, 2016)

Panthers #Keep Pounding


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 7, 2016)

Menu for the game
Mexican Dip (hamburger, Velvetta, and Salsa)
Got some corn tortillas to make fresh chips.
Buffalo Wings and Tenders
Fresh cut bacon cheese fries.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2016)

Pizza
Shrimp
Chicken
Chips/Dip
Football Cheese Ball with pretzels
Soda ( rare treat for us)
Ice cream
Italian Ice
Home cut Cheese Fries ( for me)

IOW JUNK FOOD OF ALL KINDS!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2016)

About to kick a FG and the TV went black... what the heck?

  just came back on we missed it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 7, 2016)

Not looking good


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 7, 2016)

Figured I needed to change the thread title to 17-2
Great job by the Denver defense
Happy for Peyton


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2016)

Not a big foot ball fan, but always watch the Super Bowl. The half time show was good, the commercials that I usually love, were lousy this year. Didn't get to cook any special Super Bowl snacks, because we had the grand kids over the weekend and I drop everything for them. It was a good game.


----------



## sadieml (Feb 7, 2016)

Even though I'm not much of a football fan anymore, I was, of course, pulling for the Panthers.  BUT I've got to say, that Denver defense was AMAZING...and I love Peyton Manning, so...

I can't say I'm devastated or anything.  Of course we won't be getting a deal on Krispy Kreme doughnuts tomorrow!   All season we've been able to get hot 'n' fresh KK glazed for $3 a dozen on the Monday after a Panthers win.  Ah, well...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey, I'm sorry. Apparently we won. I had a weird feeling, I felt my Great Grandfather smile at the team he had owned for 20 years win. Although the Panthers were favored to win the Broncos did AMAZING.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 9, 2016)

I did not especially care if the Panthers or the Broncos won, but did root for the Broncos because I have always rooted for Peyton. He earned one SB win here, and then got into orthopedic injuries with the neck.
He said it was fairly mutual leaving and going to Denver, but us Hoosiers are still pretty MAD with IRSAY. We have grown fond of Luck, but I hope Jim Irsay is saying, man I messed up with Peyton!
A Cancer survivor here made up apparel that has the Bronco logo and horseshoe in the center with "Denverapolis" above
and "Broncolts" below for $25. $30 if you want '18' on the back. It has been the first time our city/state has felt that kind of camaraderie with another sport city. Ok, maybe back in the day with Larry Bird in Boston, but that's been a while.
P.S.  I always liked Elway too.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm glad that Peyton got a 2nd ring, and I certainly hope he becomes the 2nd ever QB to go out at the pinnacle rather than trying to extend an already hall of fame career. He really is an awesome "statesman" of the game, always humble and generous. He also has a pretty decent sense of humor. I don't think he's "the greatest or best QB of all time" (GOAT), but he is certainly among the top 5. I'm not a colts fan or broncos fan but that T-shirt sounds like a great compromise to celebrate #18 and his remarkable career.

But since this is a panthers thread, and I earlier commented that I thought Cam Newton was a great guy, I have to say I still believe that, but think he acted very childish and selfish both during and after the game... He didn't play well and he didn't come across as a "stand up" guy, sulking and being short then walking out of his post game press conference. I understand he had just lost the biggest game yet of his career, but that is part of the game and always happens to one team in the contest... Nobody can always be the winner. sorry.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 9, 2016)

I have decided it may be better to interview the winning team in these instances and wait a day or so until a scheduled time for the defeated time to have some time to cool off and do some venting out of the public eye.

We have also been speculating Peyton's remarks( x2 ) about drinking lots of Budweiser Sunday night.
Peyton is an expert strategist and knows the game like the back of his hand, including the NFL rules.
He knows an active NFL player cannot endorse a brand of alcohol or alcohol in general. Did the veteran, upstanding guy intentionally break the rules twice? Or, did he let us know after Sunday night he did not plan to be an active player...?
Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## sadieml (Feb 9, 2016)

@Latestarter -  Didn't Andy Taylor ("The Andy Griffith Show") once tell Opie that "everyone knows how to win, that just comes natural, but it's really important to know how to lose well"?  I don't like snotty winners, but I really can't stand sore losers.  Cam has surely seen better days, and walking out on a press conference is rude and childish.  He needs to grow up a bit before he deserves to win something huge like the Super Bowl.  Unfortunately, these days no one seems to think character counts.  In politics we always hear, oh this or that should remain private, it has nothing to do with the job the person does in office.  I beg to differ.  I strongly believe that core values (that's another name for character) drive everything we do, and without true depth of character, we are sorry, shallow human beings.

@Pastor Dave -  Good catch on that one!  I think you're absolutely right.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 9, 2016)

Cool. Peyton has a lot of fans.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't if many of you saw or heard this, but they were interviewing one of the Bronco's defensive backs right beside Cam.  You could hear in the audio what he was saying about their game plan was to force him to throw the ball because they didn't think he could.
That was the exact moment he walked out.

Why do they interview the losing team in ear shot of the winning team?

With that being said I think he could have conducted himself better. Particularly since he is such a role model for kids.

But, at least he congratulated Peyton and shook his hand.
I seem to recall Peyton leaving the field before time expired and not shaking Drew Brees hand a few years ago.

At the time they said it was his competitive fire.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 9, 2016)

Pastor Dave said:


> I have decided it may be better to interview the winning team in these instances and wait a day or so until a scheduled time for the defeated time to have some time to cool off and do some venting out of the public eye.
> 
> We have also been speculating Peyton's remarks( x2 ) about drinking lots of Budweiser Sunday night.
> Peyton is an expert strategist and knows the game like the back of his hand, including the NFL rules.
> ...



I like the idea about giving the losers some time before they have to be interviewed.  It has to be hard.

Not the first time Peyton has said he was going to have a Bud.  Seems the last time he said Bud Lite.

Active NFL players cannot be paid to endorse a brand of alcohol.

As it so happens, Peyton is a partner in an Anheuser Bush Distributor in Louisiana.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 9, 2016)

I heard about that OFA. And then the Tweet that came out from Bud. about where to send the 50 free cases? They made a statement that they did not pay him to say it but are they covering their butts, his or both?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah, I kinda caught that. He was trying to cover up if he has decided so far.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 9, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> I heard about that OFA. And then the Tweet that came out from Bud. about where to send the 50 free cases? They made a statement that they did not pay him to say it but are they covering their butts, his or both?


They didn't pay him
He partially owns a Budweiser distributor
He made a reference to Bud Lite sometime a while back not just at the super bowl
Nothing in NFL rules says a player can't say he's going to have a Bud if Bud isn't paying him to say it


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 9, 2016)

It sounds like you are more up on the NFL rules and my man Peyton than I am.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 9, 2016)

I think Peyton Manning is one of the best NFL players ever 
Less of a fan of his brother Eli
I think there dad Archie is a turd


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 9, 2016)

I know very little of Archie's character. They seem like a strong knit family.
I have always thought Peyton was better than Eli, but Eli did get 2 rings first. Just saying.
I am glad Peyton got his second, and I hope he rides out on top to go do endorsements and commercials and eventually becomes the BEST sport analyst this country has ever seen!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 10, 2016)

I am with you OFA. But I have to say, the move Eli made reaction wise has lessened my opinion of Eli further. SIgh. 

I am more of a College football person but I do follow somewhat certain players.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm probably being a little harsh.  It goes back to when Eli was in the draft.  San Diego had the number one pick and Archie was being very vocal that if they took Eli he would hold out and not sign with them.
San Diego drafted Eli, the Giants drafted Phillip Rivers and they made a trade.
I just thought he/they were arrogant jerks at the time.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2016)

I didn't think too highly of Eli when he did that either, but then as a result, he has two rings and Rivers has how many? There was a reason he didn't want to go there. When a team self destructs and continues to mire itself in a perpetual cellar over many years, (as San Diego had back then) were I a talented player, I wouldn't want to go there either. 

I understand the principal of trying to "even the playing field" to make all teams more competitive, more "equal". And the NFL has done a pretty good job at it. However, there are a few teams that are annually way above the median and a few that are way below... some way, way below.  Right now, I wouldn't want to go to the Browns or several other mismanaged, nonperforming, incompetent teams either.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 10, 2016)

You guys might not know it but Broncos fans pretty much know that Peyton is done. Panthers we can meet again next year and likely we will lose.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 10, 2016)

The Broncos have a top notch Defense, and that didn't rely on Peyton. Just hold on to your faith in your team.
A Defense that performs as well as they have will motivate the Offense.
The Colts could borrow your Defense, and IF we get Luck back...
Here's to next Fall


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice.
And we will meet again in the fall...


----------



## greybeard (Feb 22, 2016)

Offense and qb wins games and sells tickets---defenses win championships.
Carolina is a good example of the first and Broncos a prime example of the 2nd.


----------

